# Karnak Temple



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

via CBC TV: there is a fire at Karnak Temple in Luxor...sorry I didn't get any more details


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

according to this the fire started in the grass surrounding the temple, civil defense have not arrived at the scene 

???? ?? ??????? ??????? ??????? ????? ?????? ??????? | ONA - ONews Agency - ????? ????? ????


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Karnak was bombarded by the invading Turks a few centuries ago, I'm sure it will survive.


----------

